# Stevens S6/S7 Erfahrungen ?



## bender_79 (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Zwar schwanke ich noch zwischen Crosser + MTB.

Allerdings wollte ich schon mal fragen, welche negativen Erfahrungen ihr mit dem Stevens S6 gemacht habt, oder ob es ein gelungenes gutes MTB für das Geld ist.
Einsatzgebiet: 
-Alltag (Asphalt), 
-Wald+Feldwege, auch Sand- + Matschwege, manchmal kleine unebene Wurzelwege

Hab ich viele Nachteile gegenüber einem Crosser oder ist es ein recht schnelles Hardtail auf befestigten Strassen/Wegen ?

Wie steht es im Vergleich zum Stevens S7 (speziell Gabel) da ?
Würdet ihr eher zum S7 raten ?

links zu den bikes:
Stevens S6
Stevens S7

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus !

ciao


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo bender_79,

generell machen beide Räder einen ganz vernünftigen Eindruck, eine ganz solide und homogene Ausstattung haben sie jedenfalls. Ein wichtiger Unterschied sind die Bremsen: S6 mit V-Brake und S7 mit Scheibe. Über die Vor- und Nachteile beider Systeme findest du hier seitenweise Infos.
Zu den Suntour-Gabeln kann ich dir nichts sagen. Früher konnte man mit Suntour-Gabeln nicht viel tun, inzwischen sollen die aber durchaus taugliche Modelle im Programm haben.
Für das von dir genannte Einsatzgebiet dürften beide Räder taugen. Da liegt die Entscheidung letztlich bei dir und deinen persönlichen Ansprüchen.

Aber was verstehst du unter Crosser? Ein 28'-Rad mit geradem Lenker, MTB-Komponenten und eher schmalen Reifen oder ein Cyclocrossbike, also eher ein geländetaugliches Rennrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (20. Januar 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Unter Crosser bzw. als Alternativmodell stelle ich mir das Stevens X6 vor:
Stevens X6

Bei den Bremsen steht wohl das höhere Gewicht von Scheibenbremsen gegen den Verschleiss von V-Brakes.


----------



## flix f (20. Januar 2008)

mit nem MTB stehen dir viel mehr Möglichkeiten offen, besonders bei den 26zoll Federgabeln.

Ich habe auch mit einem 28 zoll "Trekingrad" mit dicken reifen angefangen, hab allerdings nach 1 Monat das Hiterrad geschrottet (schlechte einspeich Qualli) und ungeeignet für das Einsatzgebiet, sodass ich mit der Zeit nochmal den Kaufpreis reinstecken musste um es nach meinen Wünschen um zubauen, mittlerweile bin ich vom MTB infiziert und habe ein richtiges.

Das MTb hat natürlich andere Reifen und die Geo ist eine ganz andere als das 28er  so wie du deinen Einsatzbereich beschreibst sollte das 28er keine Problem machen, aber du hast dann nicht die Freiheit richtig Gelände zu fahren.

Ein Race hardtail ist das S6 nicht (z schwer v.a.  die Laufräder) die Geo dürfte eher Touren orierntiert sein, die Übersetzung 44mal 11 ist auf Asphalt sogar in der Ebene  schnell am Ende.

das 28er dürfte eine 48er Kurbel und somit 48mal 11 haben, was es ermöglicht bei höherer Geschwindigkeit mit zu treten.

die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.


----------



## OKTAN (20. Januar 2008)

Wenn du garnicht weisst, für was du dich entscheiden sollst, rate ich dir zu ausgiebigen Probefahrten. Bald beginnen wieder die Zweiradflohmärkte. Kauf die ein billiges gebrauchtes und versuch erst einmal herauszufinden, in welcher Richtung du dich weiterentwickeln möchtest. Sich für 700 oder 900 Euro ein Rad zu kaufen, daß deinem bevorzugten Einsatzgebiet nicht entspricht kann schon hart sein.


----------



## AlexWolf (22. Januar 2008)

Hi bender_79, 

ich fahre selber ein Stevens S6 - und bin nach wie vor davon begeistert! 
Meine Touren umfassen (zu immer geringeren Teilen  ) Straße und ansonsten Forstwege und Trails.

Allerdings habe ich relativ bald die Schaltung zuerst teilweise auf LX und dann komplett auf XT umgerüstet, da mir die Standardschaltung vor allem im Gelände zu unzuverlässig und unpräzise war. 

Mein Bruder hat sich ein Jahr später das S7 gekauft und ist damit komplett zufrieden für seinen Einsatz (sowohl Straße als auch Trails).
Ich empfehle Dir jedoch, die Bikes vor allem hinsichtlich der Schaltung und Bremsen zu testen und probezufahren - nach einem Jahr habe ich mir die Bremsen dann auch auf Magura HS33 umgerüstet, da ich (bzw. meine Fahrweise) dann doch etwas anspruchsvoller wurde und mir Scheibenbremsen auch zu schwer gewesen wären. 

Der Rahmen ist mit seiner Geometrie jedoch top und die Basis für jede Menge Fahrspaß - auch und vor allem auf dem Trail! 

Die einzige Kritik meinerseits wäre beim S6 wie gesagt die Schaltung (daher empfehle ich hier lieber das S7) und - wenn man darauf angewiesen ist - die Bremsen; falls Du bei Felgenbremsen bleiben möchtest, kann ich nur die HS33 empfehlen, wobei die günstigeren HS11 auch nicht schlecht sein sollen. 

Ich würde wieder zu einem MTB wie dem S6 / S7 greifen, wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Crosser und MTB hätte, da Du damit flexibler bist und auch mal "naturverbundener" unterwegs sein kannst als mit einem Crosser auf Straßen und Schotterwegen.

Viele Grüße, und noch einen schönen Abend!
AlexWolf


----------



## bender_79 (22. Januar 2008)

Danke erstmal für das Feedback !

Für 150 Euro Mehrpreis kann man ja dann fast gleich zum S7 greifen (bessere Bremsen+Schaltung).

Allerdings sieht es laut Einsatzzweck doch eigentlich eher nach Crosser aus.
Hab in dem anderen Forum hier (Crosser,Trekking etc.) mal nach Haltbarkeit der Crosser gefragt und bin doch erstaunt, was damit wohl alles angestellt wird.

Aber was ist mit den wenigen Momenten am WE, wenn's einen dann an so einem Trail packt ?
und das MTB sieht cooler aus  

schwere Entscheidung...

muss wohl unbedingt mal Crosser im Wald testen (leichten Trail)

greets


----------



## wookster (26. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren das Stevens S7. Damals war es noch nicht mit Scheibe sondern mit HS33 ausgestattet und die Gabel ist ne Manitou Splice. An der sonstigen Ausstattung hat sich anscheinend kaum etwas verändert. 
Ich bin soweit zufrieden mit dem Bike. Es ist robust und relativ leicht und vor allem Preiswert. Nur die Reifen (Conti Vapor) sind totaler Schrott. Haben in Kurven kaum Haftung und verschleissen enorm schnell.


----------



## ahoibrause87 (4. April 2009)

So, möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, dieser hier passt thematisch perfekt zu meinem Anliegen:

Ich bin 21 Jahre, blutiger MTB-Einsteiger und möchte mir gerne ein Hardtail zulegen. Warum Hardtail? -Habe mich mal ein bisschen informiert und bin eigentlich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ein HT für meine Einsatzzwecke am besten geeignet wäre. Ich fahre am liebsten Waldstrecken, weniger Querfeldein, aber sicher auch mal  Da ich aber auch mim Rad zur Arbeit möchte (11km pro Strecke) sollte es bei Asphalt nicht direkt ungemütlich werden.... Ich wiege ca. 70kilo und bin 1,79m groß...

War jetzt bei nem Händler um die Ecke und der hat mir je das Stevens S6 (700) bzw. S7 (850) vorgeschlagen. Die aktuellen Modelle haben folgende Komponenten:

S6:
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=352&lang=de_DE§=equipment#inhalt

S7:
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=351§=equipment&lang=de_DE

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Da ich absoluter Einsteiger bin weiß ich nicht was ich von den Suntour-Gabeln und den anderen Komponenten halten soll. Hat da jmd Erfahrung mit gemacht, speziell mit diesen? Wäre bereit den Aufpreis zu bezahlen wenn es sich lohnt, Versenderbikes möchte ich eher vermeiden, weil ich bisher kein großer Bastler bin und der Service vor Ort schon wichtig ist.

Optional wäre da noch das Merida TSF XC 500-D für 750, mit einer Rock Shox Dart 80mm Lockout - Gabel und zumindest Shimanos Deore XT Schaltwerk... 

Da ich Einsteiger bin brauche ich keine High-End-Gabel, aber sie sollte schon ein bisschen aushalten. Wäre super, wenn ihr ein paar Kommentare und Tipps abgeben könntet

Vielen Dank schon mal,

Max


----------



## wookster (4. April 2009)

Das Wichtigste von allem ist, das du dich auf dem Rad wohlfühlst! Es muss zu dir passen.
Das S7 finde ich von der Ausstattung her vernünftig. Nach dem Motto: Mehr muss nicht, weniger sollte nicht sein.
80mm Federweg sind nicht mehr so ganz zeitgemäß aber für den von dir beschriebenen Einsatzzweck völlig ok. Zu der Gabel kann ich dir nichts sagen, hab sie noch nie gesehen oder gefahren. Mich wundert warum Stevens nicht die SLX Gruppe verbaut?


----------



## darkhawk (5. April 2009)

Also das aktuelle 2009er S7 habe ich mir vor rund 2-3 Monaten gekauft.

Ich bin rund um zufrieden.

Es ist einfach kompakt und solide verarbeitet. Die Scheibenbremsen sind einfach nur geil! Auch der Rahmen macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ich fahre auch häufiger mal im Gelände und finde es passt sich diesem gut an. Die Federgabel ist auch Top, reagiert gut, die Feststellung benutze ich jedoch so gut wie nie 

Das aktuelle S7 hat als Schaltgruppe die SLX Serie verbaut. (so steht es auf dieser zumindest drauf  )

Das Bike macht Spass...und es hat den selben Rahmen wie das S8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahoibrause87 (6. April 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

Man hört ja immer "lieber bisschen mehr ausgeben als schlechtes Material zu kaufen"... Aber ob man bei 700 fürs S6 von schlechtem Material sprechen kann ist eben die Frage ^^

Also wie man hier...

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?compare=1&lang=de_DE&left_bik_id=352&right_bik_id=351

...gut sehen kann sind die Unterschiede im Großen und Ganzen das LX-Schaltwerk und die Gabel (Suntour Epicon RLD (S7) vs. LOD (S6))
Scheibenbremsen hat das S6 in der Ausstattung bei meinem Händler habe ich gesehen, kA warum das auf der Homepage nicht angemerkt ist...

Sind LX und Gabel 150 Aufpreis wert? Also für einen Einsteiger der sich erstmal eh nix traut? 

Für mich wäre preislich das Merida so ein Ding zwischen S6 und S7.. wollte nicht unbedingt fürs erste Bike seit 5 Jahren 850 ausgeben. Es sei denn, die anderen beiden sind wirklich nix =)

Gruß,
Max


----------



## wookster (6. April 2009)

Naja, prinzipiell gilt der Spruch: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!

Mir ging es so: Ich hab das S7 (in der 2006er Version) gekauft. Nach kurzer Zeit hat mich die Sucht ergriffen und ich hab nach und nach ein völlig neues Bike daraus gemacht. Die Anforderungen stiegen ständig an.

Will heissen:

- neue Laufräder
- Scheibenbremsen
- neue Gabel
- Schaltwerk (XT-Shadow, aber nur weil das alte kaputt ging)
- breiterer Lenker
- Ergo Griffe

Ich will nur sagen, wenn man allzu unterdimensioniert kauft, gibt man im Lauf der Zeit sehr viel mehr Geld aus, als wenn man gleich etwas mehr investiert. Zumindest ging es mir bis jetzt immer so ;-)


----------



## darkhawk (6. April 2009)

Also ich habe nach rund 14 Jahren für das erste Bike mal wieder 850 Euro ausgegeben 

Ich denke wenn man vor hat zu fahren, sollte es auf die 100-200 Euro bei der Anschaffung nicht ankommen.

Zumal das 2009er S7 auch einen schicken Rahmen hat die Mittelstange ist nicht mehr rund, sondern im vorderen Bereich geformt (weiss nicht wich das beschreiben soll, kann gerne mal ein Foto einstellen.

Zu dem hat man bei dem S7 halt den Rahmen vom S8.

Ist halt nen geiles Teil das 2009er S7


----------



## Tundra HT (6. April 2009)

Das 09er S6 hat auch eine Discbrake, die Seiten die du als Link angegeben hast sind 08er Modelle!


----------



## ahoibrause87 (6. April 2009)

ja hatte ich extra dazugeschrieben, hatte nicht gesehen, wo man auf 2009 "umstellen" kann ^^

hier die richtigen:
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2009/ind...de_DE&cou=EU&left_bik_id=553&right_bik_id=552

also trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass für mich als anfänger irgendwie nicht genug unterschiede sind für 150 aufpreis, werde versuchen beide mal probe zu fahren und dann mal sehen =)

gerne höre ich natürlich weitere erfahrungsberichte 

gruß,
max


----------



## Tundra HT (6. April 2009)

@ahoibrause

S7
-Rahmen ist leichter.
-Federgabel hat 100mm Federweg + Lenkerlockout
-Kurbelgarnitur ist Hollowtech1 sprich du hast anstatt dem Vierkant Innenlager wie im S6 ein Octalink Innenlager und (Hohlgebohrte steifere Welle mit Vielzahnaufnahme), sprich der Antrieb ist Verwindungssteifer!
-Zwischen der Scheibenbremse Brm-486 (S6) und der Brm-575 (S7) liegen Welten (von der Optik, der Bremsleistung und der Dosierbarkeit betrachtet)
-das SLX Schaltwerk hat schon die Shadow Technik (geringere Baubreite und knackigeres Schaltverhalten)
Schönen Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahoibrause87 (6. April 2009)

Das sind mal kurze knackige Infos, vielen Dank


----------



## ahoibrause87 (17. April 2009)

So, ich war jetzt bei nem anderen Händler mit anderen Marken und habe das BULLS Copperhead 2 für mich entdeckt.. liegt preislich genau zwischen dem Stevens S6 und S7 mit 800 (der Händlerpreis)...

Hat ne Tora SL Air 100mm und komplette SLX-Ausstattung, denke das wirds dann eher werden =)

http://www.bulls.de/modelle/cross-country/copperhead/copperhead-2.html

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Beratung

Max


----------



## Tundra HT (17. April 2009)

Ein Bulls?!?  Rein technisch betrachtet ein fairer Preis für die Ausstattung, aber es wiegt trotzdem mehr wie ein S7. Komisch??


----------



## wookster (17. April 2009)

mochte BULLS noch nie so richtig.

Vor allem würd ich halt noch mal mit dem Stevens Händler sprechen. Das S7 hat ne UVP von 849euro. Das Bulls hat 999 Euro. Da geht garantiert noch was!


----------



## ahoibrause87 (20. April 2009)

Der Händler hat mir von anfang an klar gemacht, dass er da nichts macht, höchstens auf Kleidung noch ein bisschen... also würde das S7 850 kosten, zumindest bei dem.

Ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen Bulls habt, ich denke man sollte eher auf die Komponenten gucken?! Und die 500g Mehrgewicht überlebe ich nun auch noch, fange doch grad erst an


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2009)

Hey,

also wenn der Händler sich so anstellt und dir keinen Preisnachlass aufs Bike gewähren will, dann solltest du dich ernsthaft fragen, ob´s nicht doch ein Versenderbike sein darf, bei dem die Ausstattung bei gleichem Preis deutlich besser ausfallen kann. 
Händlerbikes kauft man ja für z.B. den Fall einer schnellen Reparatur im Garantiefall oder wegen Freundschaftspreisen bei weiteren Nachrüstungen, Reparaturen, usw. (Stichwort: Stammkunde)...

LG, Flo


----------



## ahoibrause87 (20. April 2009)

naja, zu nem händler wollte ich aber schon, vll nur nicht zu dem


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2009)

..besser is das!  wenn du überzeugt bist, dann eben das bulls. 
obwohl dir dann die 500g mehr am bike noch die ein oder andere schlaflose nacht bereiten werden! wetten? 

lg, flo


----------



## wookster (20. April 2009)

> also wenn der Händler sich so anstellt und dir keinen Preisnachlass aufs Bike gewähren will, dann solltest du dich ernsthaft fragen, ob´s nicht doch ein Versenderbike sein darf, bei dem die Ausstattung bei gleichem Preis deutlich besser ausfallen kann.



ähm, ich sags nicht gern, aber da hat er Recht....
Da geht mal einer zu einem Händler und dann wird er so behandelt.


----------



## ahoibrause87 (21. April 2009)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ..besser is das!  wenn du überzeugt bist, dann eben das bulls.
> obwohl dir dann die 500g mehr am bike noch die ein oder andere schlaflose nacht bereiten werden! wetten?
> 
> lg, flo



Hehe, das kann sein, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, wie gesagt, blutiger Anfänger 

Überzeugt ist relativ, die Komponenten sind (laut meinen Recherchen) für mich als 70kg-Einsteiger ziemlich jut und die Marke ist mir persönlich erstmal egal, wenn Preis/Ausstattung stimmt.

Ein Freund will sich aber noch bei nem Händler von dessen Firma erkundigen, die haben wohl super Preise für Kunden. Ich werde berichten 

Danke und Gruß,
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycler123 (28. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

bis jetzt hab ich ja schon viel über das Stevens S7 erfahren, dass es gut für die Straße geeignet ist, man aber auch im Gelände mit fahren kann.

Jetzt stellt sich mir bloß nur noch eine Frage, wie siehts denn so Geschwindigkeitstechnisch mit dem Rad auf der Straße aus?

Fahre zurzeit ein Hardtail von Scott, mit schmalen Rädern, bei dem ich auf gerader Strecke wegen der hohen Umsetzung ziemlich schnell fahren kann(ca. 30-40km/h im Durchschnitt). Würde das mit dem Stevens S7 auch gehen oder eher etwas weniger wegen der Umsetzung? 
Allerdings möchte ich auch ein Rad, bei dem ich auch mal problemlos "Berge" erklimmen kann und mir nicht sofort einen Platten hole, wenn ich über geschotterte Wege fahre.

Hier auch mal das Händlerangebot:
http://www.radhaus-schuster.de/angebote.asp?f_idtyp=4

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.


----------

